
Why Elon Musk is wrong to think we're characters in a computer situation - pastalex
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/we-dont-live-in-a-simulation
======
blacksqr
The essence of the author's refutation is that brains can't be modeled by
computers. Why? Cuz.

The author flips the scientific method and argues that the burden of proof
that there is nothing special about brains and thus can be modeled by
computers is on those holding that opinion; i.e., Occam's Razor must be
proven, otherwise we can believe what we will.

